# Need to order a McLeod, any favorites



## R900 (Feb 23, 2012)

Small midwest town = no McLeods locally available. I need to order one, but seems like there are several available. Cheaper one got poor reviews on Amazon. I sort of liked the Rogue Hoe, but looking for a quality tool that will do the job and last.

Thanks.


----------



## CMihalcheon (Aug 6, 2010)

The Rogue Hoe is a beast! Go for it.


----------



## gomer hardtale (Jul 2, 2008)

ditto!


----------



## 2bfluid (Aug 17, 2008)

I wish Rogue had a steel handled option for volunteer days.






Why is flow harder to define than achieve?


----------



## titusbro (Oct 15, 2004)

I picked up this McLeod Tool last year from Bailey's. I very happy with it.


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

This thread just covered much of this.
http://forums.mtbr.com/trail-building-advocacy/best-mcleod-tool-best-value-mcleod-tool-767669.html

I only use my Rogue Hoe now. :thumbsup:


----------



## crank1979 (Feb 3, 2006)

The rogue how is brilliant. I just give the edge a light file to keep it sharp after each session and it's good to go again.

I've also got a 'standard' style McLeod that I've welded two ribs onto, one down each outside tine to siffen the head up. That made a huge difference.


----------



## R900 (Feb 23, 2012)

Thanks, ordered one today.

Prohoe Rogue Hoe with Rake Teeth


----------



## zachi (Jul 25, 2006)

forestry suppliers has a great fiberglass handled McCloud for $37. Sweet unit and holds up well to abuse.
I also have been using a fire rake, works well where there are lots of roots.


----------



## clockwork (Dec 9, 2006)

the nupla mcleod I have has been holding up well in our az terrain..my only gripe is the grip its too short and comes off way too easy..other than that it has been well worth the 46 after shipping.


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

Just found out about these today and ordered one with an additional saw head.


----------



## R900 (Feb 23, 2012)

After using the Rogue Hoe about a month, it is AWESOME! Many times I just take it on the trail. We are building new trails and it's been great filling holes, knocking down high spots, grubbing, light benching, tamping, scalping, etc... The heavy steel and sharpened blade make it a unique and great tool for trail work.


----------

